
Launchpad--Collaborate across software projects (sort of like a more modern Sourceforge) - mattculbreth
http://www.launchpad.net
======
mattculbreth
Sorry, it's <http://www.launchpad.net>

I tried editing it but you can't change the URL once it's submitted.

~~~
mattculbreth
Thanks for fixing the link.

